# New cockatiel with crooked toes



## johnny0313x (Apr 7, 2012)

I am going to be getting my first cockatiel in about a week. I have a parakeet now so I am not a total noob to the whole bird thing. However at first I didnt realize the cocktiel I picked out had crooked toes. They are hand raised and just about ready to go home. A few weeks ago when I realized they were going to let me choose another if I wanted but I decided to stick with the one I chose. However he/she is very active and lively but has trouble with his/her balance. It has gotten better and the bird is only about 2 months old. I was just wondering if anyone has seen this before or has a bird like it. Will it adapt? Will they be able to perch on my shoulder and climb around like most? Right now it can perch just seems a little unstable compared to others. It's almost liek the toes curl a bit or go in the opposite direction. Aside from this the bird seems very healthy. Any feedback is appreciated. Can anything be done to correct or help the bird?


I found a picture online that is similiar to what the Cockatiels toes look like: http://media.photobucket.com/image/crooked toe bird/backinthesaddle_2006/bafc8328.jpg


----------



## johnny0313x (Apr 7, 2012)

attached is a photo of the actual bird...but you cant see her/his feet to good in it. I took it at the bird place when she/he was about 6 weeks old.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a cutie! I can't tell you anything about the problem with the feet but I do know that some people on here have dealt with foot deformities and with a few minor alterations to their living arrangements their tiels are living happy, well adjusted lives. I am sure someone with experience can reccommend some things to make life easier for your baby even if the problems cannot be corrected


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They usually get around fine...depending on how deformed the toes are and how much function they have. To make things easy, you can get platform perches and rope perches if the bird has difficultly perching on natural wood perches (and even if she perches fine because she can get pressure sores from hard perches). The bird may also need nail trims more often because the nails that don't come in contact with any surfaces won't get worn down at all; be sure to find someone (pet store, vets office..) to trim the nails or learn to do this yourself. Birds with deformities can live long, happy healthy lives as long as we make things easy for them.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you get more info on the bird, such as if it was the last/youngest chick in the clutch? Many times the curled toes are a result of the feeding parents giving too much solids, and not enough fluids, which can cause several problems, such as stunting, slow digestion, dehydration, etc. 

Aside from the above the toes should not be a problem with mobility.


----------



## johnny0313x (Apr 7, 2012)

i'm not sure if it was the last one but I know initially when I saw it it was plucked of all its feathers...the mom I guess plucked it clean but they all grew back. The woman who sells them said the mom probably laid on him/her for to long...maybe that was her way of explaining it easy for me.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's usually a genetic defect or nutrient deficiency when the baby is still developing...I'm sure she doesn't want to make it too complicated or make herself sound careless. I wouldn't worry much about it..you'll enjoy the sweet bird whether it has funny toes or nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## johnny0313x (Apr 7, 2012)

I saw online about taping their toes to straighten them out a bit. I don't know what I think about that or if it would even work...especially at 3 months old...any ideas on that? To me it sounds like a bad idea but what do you guys think? I think he/she will be fine either way and I'm not to concerned about it...just if its a time sensitive matter i'd rather act on it if I can of course.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That sounds painful and inhumane...genetic defects and developmental issues can't just be simply fixed like that. I would leave it alone and let all fall into place.


----------



## johnny0313x (Apr 7, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> That sounds painful and inhumane...genetic defects and developmental issues can't just be simply fixed like that. I would leave it alone and let all fall into place.


i agree...im not sure id have the heart to do it even if it was a fix...i agree on just letting it be. I just want to make sure i'm doing what I can to give her/him the best quality of life


----------

